# Can a poodles have asthma?



## n-a-t-a-s-h-a (Dec 4, 2008)

The first poodle i had, had always bin an un healthy dog, her nails crumbles and fell out, she had a sensitive tummy, poor skin and towards the end of her life she got very puffed out, when we took her to the vets they said she could have asthma. But it would just be the cold weather? best to keep an eye on it just to be safe.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Was it anything like the "reverse sneezing" that smaller dogs tend to be known for. I know that can happen to any size dog but you see if more often with the smaller guys. I understand it can be triggered by excitement and/or strain on the neck like from a collar. It's sort of a choking wheezing sort of then and a lot of times the dog hunches up like it's really trying to catch it's breath. Just a thought. Honestly I'd be really interested to know about the possiablity of asthma in dogs. Jazz has done the wheezy thing a couple of times but never when out for a walk.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Was it anything like the "reverse sneezing" that smaller dogs tend to be known for. I know that can happen to any size dog but you see if more often with the smaller guys. I understand it can be triggered by excitement and/or strain on the neck like from a collar. It's sort of a choking wheezing sort of then and a lot of times the dog hunches up like it's really trying to catch it's breath. Just a thought. Honestly I'd be really interested to know about the possiablity of asthma in dogs. Jazz has done the wheezy thing a couple of times but never when out for a walk.


Yes that is exactly what it was like. One of our minis does that but only for a second. This lasted for at least 3-4 minutes until I got him back to the house. Its posisble the leash triggered it as my son was walking him and I don't know how tight it was. Scared me though. He's absolutly fine now - jsut as full of energy as before. Want to call vet but I know they will say 'bring him in' and he's fine now and I can't drive very well right now because of my shoulder needing replacement.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I just thought of something else about Teddy's attack. I have to be careful in very cold weather - it can trigger my asthma. I am going to call vet now and ask if possible he has asthma.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Cold weather can be a trigger for my husband too. John chased Jazz about a quater of a mile the night we got her, (she slipped her collar and vanished) and the air temp was in the low 30's. He actualy started bleeding into his airway. I thought he was going to drop dead. Poor guy I told him point blank that if he keeled over on the side walk I didn't think I could handle that so unless he wanted to freeze to death he better figure out a way to breath and get into the car so we could continue looking for the dog. He was examined the next day by a doc and confimred that the cold air had really irriated him and caused bleeding. I think the running is what trigger the inital attack. Poor guy, coughed up blood - yeah gross!- for three days.

What can they do for doggy asthma anyway? Or is it just a matter of trying to avoid triggers like it is for hubby? He doesn't have to be on meds or anything.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow! I have had bad attacks but never bled. However, I am glad you shared so I won't freak if it every happens! lol HOpe your hubby feels better. Yes I think avoiding triggers. Also I made sure I didn't forget to give him his night pill like I do sometimes - he has scarred airways from pneumonia already. I don't know if it was reverse sneeze or asthman - the foam around the mouth makes me think it was more than a reversed sneeze.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, I've personally never seen a dog foam at the mouth while reverse sneezing... that would make me wonder to. However I have seen dogs that were just stressed at foam a bit in the salon ???


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

hmmmm - he is totally his energetic, full of energy self! One of those things that even the vet wouldn't be able to tell unless he saw him in the midst of it.


----------

